# X-Ray Tetra with Betta



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I went to the aquarium today & bought two shrimp to put in my tank with my betta & also two small x-ray tetra which the aquarium guy said would be fine.
However the betta is chasing the tetra, do u think it'll all settle down with time & they'll get use to each other. The betta has been on his own for 2 weeks. The tank is 20litres, its only those 3 fish in the tank with 2 shrimp.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Well, if I'm correct 20 litres is about 5 gallons right? 5 gallons is too small for a community tank. I would suggest removing the tetra or the betta will kill them. If you'd like to have a community tank, you should upgrade to 10+ gallons. 
Hope that helps!


----------

